
Elon Musk Has Trump’s Ear, and Wall Street Takes Note - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/26/business/elon-musk-donald-trump-wall-street.html
======
jrnichols
Musk has also expressed his endorsement for Rex Tillerson as Sec of State too.

[http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/26/elon-musk-explains-why-he-
sup...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/26/elon-musk-explains-why-he-supports-rex-
tillerson.html)

I wonder if a lot of the "Trump is against science" stuff is premature. I
might be an idiot, but i'm willing to wait a few weeks before declaring the
planet doomed.

~~~
MrZongle2
_" I wonder if a lot of the "Trump is against science" stuff is premature."_

I think the assessments of most presidencies is premature even after their
successors have left, let alone in the first week of office. An objective
assessment of the Bush (43) and Obama administrations is decades away, IMO.

Nixon, for instance, created the EPA. And while this was public knowledge, it
was decades before the furor around his administration had died down to the
point where he would be lauded for it.

